# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  LEOPARD

## GOLDEN DRAGON

26 του μηνα οριστικο ερχεται η μεγαλη γατα 
Το AppleInsider λεει οτι μεχρι την Τριτη θα ανακοινωθει η GM και την Παρασκευη 26/10 τις 6 τοπικη ωρα California θα παρουσιαστει το Leopard.
Την ιδια ημερομηνια και ωρα αναφερει και το MacRumors, αν και υποστηριζει οτι η ανακοινωση της GM μπορει να γινει και αυριο.
πηγη http://www.macephemera.gr/news.php

----------


## cirrus

Από ότι έχω δει μέχρι στιγμής πάντως it will rock.
Ten days to go.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

τα spaces θελω να δω και τα core graphics 
να γλυτοσουμε και απο το buggy virtuall desktop 

aaaaa λετε να φτιαξανε και το network να βλεπει χωρις πειραγμα τις σελιδες μας για να δουμε

----------


## socrates

Εδώ με το Tiger παρόπλισα τα windows XP και τα Vista - Vrista - sVista , χωρίς καμία σκέψη για επιστροφή. 
Τώρα με το νέο αιλουροειδές απλά θα απολαμβάνουμε την κορυφή των λειτουργικών σε ένα ωραίο πακετάκι HW και SW.  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Για δώστε με την ευκαιρία και μια πληροφορία για το εξής:
Έχω ένα desktop Apple Macintosh G4 στα 400.
Τρέχει τώρα ένα classic 9.2 και ένα ubuntu.
Θέλω όμως να του βάλω και ένα Mac OS X.
Έχω δοκιμάσει το πρώτο πρώτο Mac Os X που κυκλοφόρησε, αλλά είχε κάποια προβλήματα στις συνδέσεις του ethernet. Δεν έφταιγε σίγουρα το hardware μιας και με το classic 9.2 έπαιζε.
Ερωτήσεις:
1. Το Leopard μάλλον δε θα μπαίνει σε Power Pc επεξεργαστές, ε?
2. Tiger ή panther παίρνει? 
3. Είναι κάποιο από τα παραπάνω μόνο για Intel cpu?
4. Σε pc με intel SS3 cpu τι μπορεί να μπει?

Αν έχετε και κάποιο διαφωτιστικό link γιατί δε βρήκα πουθενά συγκεντρωμένη πληροφορία περί του θέματος.  ::

----------


## cirrus

> 1. Το Leopard μάλλον δε θα μπαίνει σε Power Pc επεξεργαστές, ε?
> 2. Tiger ή panther παίρνει? 
> 3. Είναι κάποιο από τα παραπάνω μόνο για Intel cpu?
> 4. Σε pc με intel SS3 cpu τι μπορεί να μπει?


1. Μπαίνει σε ppc από 867mhz και πάνω.
2. Καλύτερα άσε το ubuntu σε τόσο αργό box (και εγώ ενα g3 που έχω του έχω βάλει ένα linuxακι και είναι μια χαρά)
3. Όλα είναι universal (ppc+intel)
4. Υπάρχει κάποια πατσαρισμένη έκδοση αλλά δεν θα στο συνηστούσα.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> 1. Το Leopard μάλλον δε θα μπαίνει σε Power Pc επεξεργαστές, ε?
> 2. Tiger ή panther παίρνει? 
> 3. Είναι κάποιο από τα παραπάνω μόνο για Intel cpu?
> 4. Σε pc με intel SS3 cpu τι μπορεί να μπει?
> 
> 
> 1. Μπαίνει σε ppc από 867mhz και πάνω.
> ...


Thanx Cirrus!
Με κάλυψες υπεραρκετά.

----------


## PPZ

> Για δώστε με την ευκαιρία και μια πληροφορία για το εξής:
> Έχω ένα desktop Apple Macintosh G4 στα 400.
> Τρέχει τώρα ένα classic 9.2 και ένα ubuntu.
> Θέλω όμως να του βάλω και ένα Mac OS X.
> Έχω δοκιμάσει το πρώτο πρώτο Mac Os X που κυκλοφόρησε, αλλά είχε κάποια προβλήματα στις συνδέσεις του ethernet. Δεν έφταιγε σίγουρα το hardware μιας και με το classic 9.2 έπαιζε.
> Ερωτήσεις:
> 1. Το Leopard μάλλον δε θα μπαίνει σε Power Pc επεξεργαστές, ε?
> 2. Tiger ή panther παίρνει? 
> 3. Είναι κάποιο από τα παραπάνω μόνο για Intel cpu?
> ...



1. οπος ειπε ο cirrus
2. Παιρνει και τα δυο, το πρωτο ΜΟΝΟ αν εχεις firewire θυρες.Panther μπαινει ανετα.Για να δουλευει καλα θελεις τουλαχιστον 512ΜΒ RAM.
3. OXI.Ειναι Universal Binary.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Για δώστε με την ευκαιρία και μια πληροφορία για το εξής:
> Έχω ένα desktop Apple Macintosh G4 στα 400.
> Τρέχει τώρα ένα classic 9.2 και ένα ubuntu.
> Θέλω όμως να του βάλω και ένα Mac OS X.
> Έχω δοκιμάσει το πρώτο πρώτο Mac Os X που κυκλοφόρησε, αλλά είχε κάποια προβλήματα στις συνδέσεις του ethernet. Δεν έφταιγε σίγουρα το hardware μιας και με το classic 9.2 έπαιζε.
> Ερωτήσεις:
> 1. Το Leopard μάλλον δε θα μπαίνει σε Power Pc επεξεργαστές, ε?
> ...


2. Έχει firewire αλλά είναι 400άρες όχι 800άρες. Mνήμη έχει 1 GB (Kingston 4x256)
4. Εϊχα τυπώσει οδηγίες που έλεγαν να ξεκινήσεις με live cd ubuntu και οτι θες ολόκληρο δίσκο και όχι partition. Μετά πέρναγες το tiger .iso σε usb disk ή κάτι και πήγαινες από κονσόλα στο ext disk αλλά δε βρήκα πως στο live cd πας πιο πίσω από το desktop.
Ούτε στο /home δε μπορείς να πας. Για δώστε τα φώτα σας εδώ μιας και τώρα ψάχνομαι με το Ubuntu. Το Ext disk είναι στο /home/media/extdiskname 
Μόλις πας και τσεκάρεις ότι είναι το .iso του tiger εκεί, γράφεις την εντολή: dd bs=1048756 if=./tiger-x86-flat.img of=/dev/hda , όπου tiger-x86-flat.img το image του tiger.

Έχει κανείς κάτι άλλο στο νου του ή καμιά οδηγία ή κανά αρχείο να δοκιμάσω.
_
Επίσης τι εννοείς να προετοιμάσεις το pc? Όσον αοφρά το hardware? Δε βλέπει συσκευές, γιατί εκεί υπάρχει πρόβλημα, στο pc που πάω να το περάσω έχει πολλές!!!_

Αν είμαι(που είμαι) off topic παρακαλώ για τηλεμεταφορά!!!


Ενισχύστε την Mac κοινότητα!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## PPZ

::

----------


## Ygk

> ....Hackintosh....  
> 
> .....



pssst!!!! 
Μην τον μπερδευεις τον ανθρωπο!  ::  
Πες του οτι θα του δείξεις το mac-γλόμπο απο Αγγλια καί μην τον ψήνεις να μπαίνει σε έξοδα.. εχει & οικογένεια!  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

πως θα γίνει να το δούμε όσο ποιο πολοι γίνεται γιατί ενδιαφέρει πολους 
είχα κατεβάσει ένα dvd αλλά στο boot τον έπινε βέβαια είχα amd τότε τώρα με intel λέω να το ξαναδοκιμάσω  ::

----------


## PPZ

Δυσκολο για να το δουν πολλοι.Δεν νομιζω να κανουμε workshop "build a ...."

Παντως αν κανονισετε κατι καπου, ευχαριστος να συμμετασχω.  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Για το πρωτο, δεν ξερω τι λες  Βαζεις απλα το DVD (υπαρχει και εκδωση σε 4 CD) , bootαρεις κρατωντας C, και ακολουθεις οδηγιες.... δεν υπαρχει τιποτα ποιο απλο στον κοσμο.Αν σου χρειαζωνται DVD/CD ελα απο δω να σ΄τα δωσω...
> 
> 
> Για το δευτερο, ναι, για να σου βλεπει ΟΛΕΣ τις συσκευες, πρεπει να εχεις αυτες που ειναι Mac συμβατες, οσον αφορα συσκευες μονο.Οσο αφορα το hardware που θα τρεχει OS X , πρεπει να εχεις διαλεξει προσεκτικα συμβατη μητρικη, με συμβατο chipset, επεξεργαστη, μνημες, ΚΑΡΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΙΚΩΝ και ΚΑΡΤΑ ΗΧΟΥ.Εμενα μου παιζει out of the box με Core2Duo 6600, MSI μητρικη (945 chipset,ALC 880 onboard sound, realtek onboard gigabit LAN) , 2 GB DDR2 (dual channel), ΑΤΙ Χ1800GTO/256MB , NEC DVD/RW.Υπαρχουν και αλλα, αλλα αυτα ειναι τα βασηκα.Μην ξεχασω και 250GB, 320GB, 500GB SATA δισκους επανω...
> 
> Αν σε ενδιαφερει, κανεις καποια στιγμη μια βολτα απο δω, για καφε και γνωριμια με τον Hackintosh μου  
> 
> Θα παρεις μια ιδεα πως πρεπει να ειναι.Υπαρχουν και πολλη αλλοι συνδιασμοι, αλλα εγω επελεξα αυτον.Στα benchmark πιανει ταχυτητα ενως dual xeon intel Mac....



Έχεις τίποτα από αυτά τα cd/dvd shared κάπου?
Αν ναι στείλε το filename με pm...
Καλό workshop θα ήτανε αυτό πάντως!

Αν είναι αν απαλλαγώ από τα windows προτιμώ με mac os x λειτουργικό!

Το δικό μου pc μοιάζει αρκετά, intel P4 3.2GHz, 1GB kingston, MSI mainboard 775, αλλά nvidia vga 7300GS. Κάτι controllers extra είναι τα περιττά. ΤΠ κάνε μας κανά share, γράψε και κανά txt αλλιώς θα υποστείς το μαρτύριο του να με δεις από κοντά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanx για την πρόταση.

----------


## pilgrim

Παιδια εχω ενα mac mini και θελω να του βαλω το νεο OS.Δεν εχω πληκτρολογιο της apple αλλα ενα της benq.Τι πληκτρα παταω για να κανω φορματ μπολις ξεκιναει το μηχανημα?

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ειναι η δευτερη μερα που τροω προσπαθωντας να βαλω tiger στο desktop μου 
καταφερα να το βαλω αλλα κανει boot μονο αμα ειναι το dvd μεσα για τη radeon hd 2600 ουτε λογος 
μολις εκανα update τον ηπιε και γενικος αρνειται να bootarei αμα δεν ειναι το dvd μεσα και στο bios ενεργοποιηημενο να βλεπει πρωτα το dvd και μετα το δισκο ppz ειδες που μας εβαλες σε τριπακι και την ψαχνουμε τωρα?
καμια ιδεα
?????

----------


## cirrus

> Παιδια εχω ενα mac mini και θελω να του βαλω το νεο OS.Δεν εχω πληκτρολογιο της apple αλλα ενα της benq.Τι πληκτρα παταω για να κανω φορματ μπολις ξεκιναει το μηχανημα?


Βάζεις το cd του osx μέσα και ενώ bootάρει το mac (γκρι οθόνη με το μήλο), κρατάς πατημένο το "c" για να bootάρει από το cd.

----------


## Ygk

> ....
> καμια ιδεα
> ?????


urnotalone!!

----------


## cirrus

[attachment=0:f02e5]Apple.jpg[/attachment:f02e5]

----------


## ALTAiR

> ειναι η δευτερη μερα που τροω προσπαθωντας να βαλω tiger στο desktop μου 
> καταφερα να το βαλω αλλα κανει boot μονο αμα ειναι το dvd μεσα για τη radeon hd 2600 ουτε λογος 
> μολις εκανα update τον ηπιε και γενικος αρνειται να bootarei αμα δεν ειναι το dvd μεσα και στο bios ενεργοποιηημενο να βλεπει πρωτα το dvd και μετα το δισκο ppz ειδες που μας εβαλες σε τριπακι και την ψαχνουμε τωρα?
> καμια ιδεα
> ?????


Που βρίσκουμε την έκδοση που βάζεις?
filename?

 ::

----------


## nodas

θα το θεσω επιστημονικα
δεν εχουν και super ΟΥΑΟΥ διαφορες απο τα tiger

----------


## cirrus

Εντάξει μην το λες. Εκ πρώτης όψεως και εγώ έτσι νόμιζα.
Παρόλα αυτά είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος από το upgrade.
Επίσης ένα ωραίο review για όσους ενδιαφέρονται από το arstechnica




> θα το θεσω επιστημονικα
> δεν εχουν και super ΟΥΑΟΥ διαφορες απο τα tiger

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ειδατε πουθενα τα core graphics ?
κατα τα αλλα μου φενετε ποιο γρηγορο απο το tiger 
ο disk manager στα repair permitions η εχει προβλημα η ειναι απελπιστικα αργος
το δε προβλημα που εχει με τα http://www.awmn εξακολουθει να υπαρχει οποτε παλι πειραζουμε τους hosts το opendarwine δεν παιζει ποτε παει και το winbox μεχρι να βγει αλλη εφαρμογη και βλεπουμε 
το quick look το preview και το spaces ειναι ολα τα λεφτα  ::

----------


## PPZ

> παει και το winbox


 Τι λες? Με το Crossover παιζει απροβληματιστα σε 10.4.10 , για το Leopard θα σου πω σε κανα 20-λεπτο........  ::

----------


## ice

Σε PC το εχετε δοκιμασει ?

----------


## PPZ

> Σε PC το εχετε δοκιμασει ?



Τι?

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

δεν εχω παιξει με crossover με opendarwine και xserver το δουλευα

----------


## PPZ

Λοιπον, Leopard παιζει αψογα σε ενα Imac G4/800 με 1 γιγα μνημης.Λιγο μου φαινεται οτι το dock δεν ειναι smooth οσο θα επρεπε οταν περναω με το ποντικι πανω στα εικονιδια αλλα κατα τα αλλα ειναι οκ.Θα δουμε σε μερικες ημερες, οταν το δουλεψω λιγο...

----------


## vegos

Μια χαρά η λεοπάρδαλις στο mini [email protected],25!

Ωραίο  ::

----------


## cirrus

Έχω την εντύπωση πάντως ότι είναι αρκετά γρηγορότερο από το tiger.

Το μόνο περίεργο που μου έχει κάνει μέχρι στιγμής είναι αυτό:[attachment=0:46813]Wireless bug.jpg[/attachment:46813]

Thumbs up for the 64-bit support


```
$ file /usr/sbin/httpd 
/usr/sbin/httpd: Mach-O universal binary with 4 architectures
/usr/sbin/httpd (for architecture ppc7400):	Mach-O executable ppc
/usr/sbin/httpd (for architecture ppc64):	Mach-O 64-bit executable ppc64
/usr/sbin/httpd (for architecture i386):	Mach-O executable i386
/usr/sbin/httpd (for architecture x86_64):	Mach-O 64-bit executable x86_64
```

----------


## cirrus

Και ένα μικρό app που έφτιαξα που κάνει lock την οθόνη (just in case anybody needs it).

----------


## slapper

πολύ ωραίο thanks!!!  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

leopard και εδώ χάρη στο dvd που μου έδωσε ο golden!
Μπορεί να μην έκανα clean install αλλά το upgrade δούλεψε απροβλημάτιστα!

----------


## slapper

ερώτηση είναι αυτό που κυκλοφορεί (6.6giga)??
τώρα πήρα μυρωδιά....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ysam

... και αυτό που κυκλοφωρεί μπαίνει σε πλατφόρμα χ86 η χ64?

----------


## slapper

> leopard και εδώ χάρη στο dvd που μου έδωσε ο golden!
> Μπορεί να μην έκανα clean install αλλά το upgrade δούλεψε απροβλημάτιστα!



Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το φέρει κάποιος την τετάρτη από τον σύλλογο να κάνουμε επιτόπου ένα upgrade στο macbook μου??  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro



----------


## slapper

leopard και εδώ!!!thanks golden και socrates για το dvdaki και την βοήθεια!!
Προς το παρόν όλα παίζουν πολύ καλά,δεν έχω δει κάτι περίεργο..το ψάξιμο συνεχίζεται  ::   ::

----------


## Johny

πρωτη απορια...τι λειτουργικο θα κατεβασω?  ::  
2η απορια... drivers δεν παιζει να βρω ποτε να φανταστω...εστω να παιξει με default...που θα παει θα τη παλεψει... 
εχει ασχοληθει ποτε κανεις?

----------


## bedazzled

Ααα δεν βάζεις μυαλό εσύ.  ::   ::  



> πρωτη απορια...τι λειτουργικο θα κατεβασω?


Δεν θα πας να κατεβάσεις τίποτα, θα αγοράσεις ένα Mac.  ::

----------


## Johny

δεν ζητησα χαζουλη τι σπασμενο να κατεβασω...
ειπα πια εκδοση..π.χ ειναι μακ οσ εξ 10.5 ? τι ειναι ? mac os x x86 version ξερω γω πως το λενε τουτο...μπορει να υπαρχει κ νομιμο..που ξερω?ρωταω εγω τωρα..

----------


## bedazzled

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις νόμιμα, πρέπει να το αγοράσεις.  ::

----------


## PPZ

> εχει ασχοληθει ποτε κανεις?



ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ.ΠΟΤΕ.  ::

----------


## BladeWS

Στειλε ενα pm στον goldendragon  ::

----------


## Neuro

Έγινε συγχώνευση των δύο θεμάτων.

----------

